# [Radeon] Probleme écran qui devient blanc (résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

L'hiver arrivant, j'ai décidé de lacher le pilote proprio ati pour utiliser le pilote radeon.

Ma carte ati mobility radeon HD 5730.

J'ai donc suivi le wiki, tout se passe bien sauf que, l'extinction de mon écran ne marche pas.

A savoir quand je configure dans xfce l'extinction au bout de 10 minutes par ex, j'ai juste la luminosité qui baisse de 2% (l'extinction est bien enclenchée car l'heure est arretée), puis mon écran deviens progressivement blanc.

J'ai essayé avec "xset dpms force off", là y'a du mieux, la luminosité baisse de 80% environ, puis meme symptomes avec mon écran qui devient blanc progressivement.

Le fait de bouger la souris me rend mon écran normal.

J'ai essayé avec et sans xorg, avec et sans kms, meme résultat

Plus qu'un long discours voici une image de ce qui se passe

http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1321740544.jpg

http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1321740635.jpg

http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1321740686.jpg

J'avoue que là je seche

Merci pour vos idées

lsmod | grep radeon

```
radeon                946586  2 

ttm                    52191  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         24164  1 radeon

drm                   163136  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit            4888  1 radeon

cfbcopyarea             3089  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               2033  1 radeon

cfbfillrect             3549  1 radeon
```

dmesg | grep drm

```
[    7.218261] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    7.732383] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    7.732385] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    7.732575] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (REDWOOD 0x1002:0x68C0 0x1043:0x1C22).

[    7.732697] [drm] register mmio base: 0xD0020000

[    7.732699] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[    7.735169] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    7.735173] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    7.735240] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    7.735242] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    7.735256] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    7.735257] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    7.735334] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    7.735339] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    7.735950] [drm] Loading REDWOOD Microcode

[    7.983573] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[    7.983624] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    7.983712] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    7.983862] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    7.983863] [drm] Connector 0:

[    7.983864] [drm]   LVDS

[    7.983866] [drm]   DDC: 0x6560 0x6560 0x6564 0x6564 0x6568 0x6568 0x656c 0x656c

[    7.983867] [drm]   Encoders:

[    7.983868] [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    7.983870] [drm] Connector 1:

[    7.983871] [drm]   HDMI-A

[    7.983872] [drm]   HPD2

[    7.983876] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

[    7.983878] [drm]   Encoders:

[    7.983880] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[    7.983881] [drm] Connector 2:

[    7.983882] [drm]   VGA

[    7.983884] [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c

[    7.983886] [drm]   Encoders:

[    7.983888] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    8.103036] [drm] Radeon display connector LVDS-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[    8.112910] [drm] Radeon display connector HDMI-A-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[    8.122836] [drm] Radeon display connector VGA-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[    8.122862] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    8.122891] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    8.751487] [drm] fb mappable at 0xC0141000

[    8.751489] [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[    8.751490] [drm] size 4325376

[    8.751491] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    8.751492] [drm]    pitch is 5632

[    8.751533] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    9.227588] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    9.227589] drm: registered panic notifier

[    9.227593] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.10.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
```

dmesg | grep radeon

```
[    7.732383] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    7.732385] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    7.732425] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    7.732429] radeon 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.732850] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    7.732852] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[    7.735240] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    7.735242] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    7.735292] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 62 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.735298] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    7.735334] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    7.966830] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    7.983624] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    8.122891] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    8.751533] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    9.227588] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    9.227593] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.10.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
```

/var/log/Xorg

http://pastebin.com/umd8B6LB

glxinfo

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD REDWOOD

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:
```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Nov 2011 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo sunrise

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=9 --load-average=9.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="fuji ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by sebB on Fri Jan 27, 2012 8:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Question idiote et qui ne va probablement rien résoudre, mais qui prend en compte mon expérience avec le KMS : le modesetting est activé avec ton pilote radeon ? Essaie de le désactiver si c'est le cas.

(Y a plein de gens qui vont te dire que c'est pas bien, mais chez moi tout fonctionne beaucoup mieux sans... Oui, je suis le maaaaaaaaaaaal.)

----------

## sebB

J'ai tenté un peu toutes les combinaisons et meme résultats (avec/sans kms, radeon git, kernel git...)

Avec un live-cd de n'importe quelle distrib, j'ai les memes symptomes.

----------

## El_Goretto

Et avec un autre démon screensaver? Des fois que le driver n'aie rien à voir dans l'histoire.

----------

## bas25

Problème de backlight ? Jamais essayé mais à priori app-laptop/radeontool permet d'éteindre l'écran (radeontool light off)

----------

## sebB

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et avec un autre démon screensaver? Des fois que le driver n'aie rien à voir dans l'histoire.

 

Tu entends quoi par là?

 *bas25 wrote:*   

> Problème de backlight ? Jamais essayé mais à priori app-laptop/radeontool permet d'éteindre l'écran (radeontool light off)

 

Ca ne fait rien

Par contre "vbetool dpms off" me permet d'éteindre l'écran mais ce n'est pas la solution recherchée (pour l'instant).

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DPMS

```
(II) Loading extension DPMS

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
```

Si je regarde les logs dans d'autre posts qui traitent de radeon

```
II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

```

Je n'ai pas (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off d'activé.

Le probleme ne pourrait-il pas venir de là?

EDIT: Pas de soucis du coté de Fn/F7

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Et avec un autre démon screensaver? Des fois que le driver n'aie rien à voir dans l'histoire. 
> 
> Tu entends quoi par là?

 

Je pensais (au schmilblick, certes) que ça aurait pu être un bug du soft de gestion de l'écran (xscreensaver ou autre).

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Si je regarde les logs dans d'autre posts qui traitent de radeon
> 
> ```
> II) Loading extension DPMS
> 
> ...

 

C'est une piste, je n'avais jamais fait gaffe, j'ai bien quelque chose pour ma HD6950:

```
DPMS capabilities: Off
```

----------

## sebB

Nouveaux essai avec des live-cd 32/64 bits, xfce, gnome, kde.

Bilan memes résultats.

Je suppose donc qu'il doit s'agir d'un bug

Par contre un truc m'inquiète plus.

En attendant de trouver le problème, j'ai pris l'habitude d'éteindre mon écran avec FN/F7 ou vbetool.

Ajourd'hui je l'ai laissé plus éteint que d'habitude (environs une heure) et quand j'ai rebasculé l'affichage, l'écran scintillait.

Ca me le faisait légèrement avec écran éteint 5 minutes.

Donc reboot, mais le problème a persisté, j'avais un gros scintillement de mon écran.

J'ai essayé en changeant la fréquence, la résolution et rien n'y fait.

Je suis donc allé voir dans le bios et j'ai pu constater que le scintillement se fait aussi dans le bios (c'est ca qui m'inquiete). Meme lorsque les lignes de kernel et les services se chargent ca scintillait. En tty aussi.

Je suis repassé sous les pilotes proprios, et aucun changement.

Test avec un live cd, meme probleme.

Mon ordi est revenu a la normale une heure après.

Admettons que j'ai un problème avec les pilotes libres, est-ce normal que l'affichage du bios soit affecté?

Y'a-t-il un truc qui se met en mémoire?

EDIT: Bug ouvert https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44815

----------

## sebB

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce qui déclenche cette ligne afin que je puisse faire d'autres tests

 *Quote:*   

> (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

 

Xorg, kernel, driver...?

Je pencherais pour le driver ati puisque avec les drivers proprios elle apparait bien mais j'aimerais bien en avoir confirmation.

EDIT: Dans un ultime essai j'ai flashé mon bios et.... tout fonctionne, meme la mise en veille qui restait récalcitrante.

Par contre j'ai toujours pas "DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off" mais ca marche sans.

----------

